# فلم عن الطاقة الحرة



## makkacom (16 فبراير 2007)

هذا الفلم وجدته في قوقل فيديو وهو عن الطاقة الحرة

Equinox - It Runs on Water (Free Energy - 1995)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2464139837181538044

:67: :67: :67:


----------



## ahmedoraby (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## makkacom (24 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك على العموم لا تهتم بكلام المزارع الأحمق الذي كان يتكلم عن العرب لأنه موسوس

( في منتصف الفلم ) ، ولكن ركز على اختراعه الذي يقوم بإستخراج الهيدروجين من الماء العادي في خمس دقائق !!!!!!!!!!!

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ بس كيف أقدر أحصل عليه ؟ :71:


----------



## أبوحمزه الشرقاوى (24 فبراير 2007)

*الوقت*

لكي تدرك قيمة العشر سنوات ... 


إ سأل زوجين انفصلا حديثًا 

لكي تدرك قيمة الأربع سنوات ...... 

إسأل شخص متخرج من الجامعة حديثا 

لكي تدرك قيمة السنة... 

إسأل طالب فشل في الاختبار النهائي 

لكي تدرك قيمة الشهر... 

إسأل أم وضعت مولودها قبل موعده 

لكي تدرك قيمة الأسبوع... 

إسأل محرر في جريدة أسبوعية 

لكي تدرك قيمة الساعة... 

إسأل عشاق ينتظرون اللقاء 

لكي تدرك قيمة الدقيقة... 

إسأل شخص فاته القطار, الحافلة أو الطائرة 

لكي تدرك قيمة الثانية... 

إسأل شخص نجى من حادث 

لكي تدرك قيمة الجزء من الثانية... 

إسأل شخص فاز بميدالية فضية في الأولومبياد 

في الأغلب يكون الفرق بين الذهبي والفضي أجزاء قليلة من الثانية ) 

لكي تدرك قيمة الصديق... 

اخسر واحد 

لكي تدرك قيمة الأخت... 

إسأل شخص ليس لديه أخوات 

الوقت لا ينتظر أحد, وكل لحظة تمتلكها هي ثروة 

وستستغلها أكثر, إذا شاركت بها شخص غير عادي 

لكي تدرك قيمة الحياة .... 

إسأل عن إحساس من على فراش الموت .... 

لكي تدرك قيمة ذكر الله ........ 

موت وشوف ماذا فقدت من عمرك وإنت غافل 

يقول عالم أحياء أمريكي ......... 

أن هناك طبيب شاهد في طريقه كلب مصاب بكسر إحدى قوائمه ..... 

فحمله إلى عيادته البيطرية وقام بمعالجته ............ 

وبعد أن تماثل للشفاء أطلق الطبيب سراح الكلب ............ 

وبعد فترة من الزمن سمع الطبيب نباح كلب عند باب عيادته ..... 

فلما فتح الباب وجد الكلب الذي عالجه ومعه كلب آخر مصاب ..... 

فيا سبحان الله من الذي ألهمه وعلمه هذا !! 

إنه الله ! 

يقول عالم الأحياء الأمريكي : 

كان هناك قط لصاحب بيت يقدم له الطعام كل يوم ..... 

ولكن هذا القط لم يكتفي بالطعام الذي يقدمه له صاحب البيت ..... 

فأخذ يسرق من البيت الطعام ......... 

فأخذ صاحب البيت يراقب القط ......... 

فتبين أنه كان يقدم الطعام الذي يسرقه لقط آخر أعمى 

لا إله إلا الله ! 

كيف كان هذا القط يتكفل بإطعام قط كفيف !! 

أنها قدرة الله عز وجل !! 

فأسمع قول الله تعالى ......... 

وما من دابة في الأرض ولافي السماء إلا على الله رزقها ...... الآية )) 

سبحان الله وبحمده ......... 

عدد خلقه .. 

ورضا نفسه .. 

وزنة عرشه .. 

ومداد كلماته .. 

وهذا موقف حدث بالعراق يحكيه شاب عراقي قائلا : 

عندنا نؤمن بشي اسمه حية البيت (الحية = افعى ) ......... 

وحية البيت التي تعيش في البيت لاتؤذي ............ 

في أحد البيوت الريفية كان لأفعى صغار تحت كوم من التبن ..... 

وعندما أرادت المرأة العجوز صاحبة البيت رفع التبن ..... 

وجدت صغار الأفعى ......... 

فما كان منها إلا أن حملت الصغار إلى مكان قريب آمن ..... 

وعندما عادت الأفعى ولم تجد صغارها جن جنونها ............ 

واتجهت صوب إناء كبير فيه الحليب ......... 

وقامت بفرز سمها من أنيابها في الإناء ............ 

وبعد أن بحثت ووجدت صغارها في مكان قريب ............ 

عادت ورمت نفسها في الحليب ثم خرجت منه ............ 

واتجهت إلى رماد التنور وأخذت تتقلب به ليلتصق الرماد بجسمها ..... 

ثم عادت ودخلت في إناء الحليب لكي تعيبه ولا يستخدمه أهل البيت ..... 

وقد كانت المرأة العجوز تراقب هذا المنظر العجيب من بعيد ..... 

ولله في خلقه شؤون !!!!!! 

تخيل أنك واقف يوم القيامه وتحاسب ولست بضامن دخول الجنة !! .. 

وفجأة ......... 

تأتيك جبال من الحسنات لا تدري من أين؟ ! 

من الاستمرار بقول: سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ..... 

ولتضاعف هذه الجبال فقط قم بارسال هذه الرسالة .. 

لست مجبراً على إرسالها ولن تأثم على إهمالها بإذن الله 

فإن شئت أرسلها فتؤجر أو أمسكها فتحرم 

لا تبخل على نفسك 

وانــشـــرها 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

من دعا إلى هدىً، كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من 

أجورهم شيئاً، 

ومن دعا إلى ضلالةٍ، كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من تبعه لا ينقص من 

آثامهم شيئاً ! 

هذا البريد لا تدعه يقف عند جهازك، 

بل إدفعه لإخوانك ليكون لك صدقة جارية فى حياتك وبعد مماتك

وكان هذا كل ما وصل الي اتمني ان ينفعنا الله جميعا بما فيه...........
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ajeb2020 (24 فبراير 2007)

*بارك الله فيكم و عليكم*


----------



## مروان96 (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء آمين


----------



## ahmad har (27 فبراير 2007)

والله ياشباب أنا سعيد فيكون


----------



## SameerCo (2 مارس 2007)

makkacom قال:


> هذا الفلم وجدته في قوقل فيديو وهو عن الطاقة الحرة
> 
> Equinox - It Runs on Water (Free Energy - 1995)
> 
> ...



مشكورين على الموضوع  
اتمنى المزيد فيما يخص مثل هذه التقنيات المميزه ؟؟؟؟

تحياتى .


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

كيف انزل الفيديو
انه يعرض فقط


----------



## على المرسى (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم شباب الاسلام


----------

